# Yondani Butt



## pmathis

Hi,

Can someone shed some light on conductor Yondani Butt?

I am trying to find some background information (concerts/ 
current orchestra etc.) on him but he seems to be quite elusive. 

The only information available on the web is the bio already printed
in booklets of the 80s/90s ASV CDs.

He recorded some non-standard composers (i.e., Lalo, Goldmark)
with ASV, then disappeared recording wise at least for a decade 
and records now core repertoire with the LSO for Nimbus. 

Any help/ information is appreciated. 

Thanks,
pmathis


----------



## KenOC

Can't find much. A brief Wiki stub:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yondani_Butt

A really nasty review in Fanfare...

"Robert Schumann as Zombie...one can only suppose from the fulsome liner notes here that there must have been a time when Yondani Butt appeared musically incandescent to someone. If so, that day is surely past. I do not know by what cynical arrangement Nimbus Alliance chose to place the London Symphony Orchestra in the hands of this plodding conductor, but this CD rounds out the worst recorded cycle of Schumann symphonies I have ever heard."


----------



## pmathis

Thanks for your feedback. The Fanfare review matches what one is able to see/ hear on the related youtube videos from Nimbus.

So, i'm puzzled that a conductor with apparently no history / concert appearances manages to record with an orchestra like the LSO.


----------



## superhorn

What an unfortunate last name to have , Butt ! I'm sure any English-speaking orchestras who have played under him make fun of his name behind his back all the time .


----------



## KenOC

superhorn said:


> What an unfortunate last name to have , Butt ! I'm sure any English-speaking orchestras who have played under him make fun of his name behind his back all the time .


"Behind his back"? Heh-heh! But, butt me no butts! Here's a very nice Messiah conducted by John Butt...

http://www.amazon.com/Handel-Messia...8&qid=1357602464&sr=1-1&keywords=messiah+butt


----------

